# Screensavers?



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Ive seen some really nice screen savers on here......only problem is how do I load them onto my kindle? [K2 ITH]


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

hmmm.. I don't know about the screensavers of the K2, but I'm sure leslie's FAQ book will cover that. Most likely you have to use the USB to transfer it into the k2


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Here is a thread that will tell you how to do it on the K1, K2 probably similar.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,285.msg42294.html#msg42294


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

you found it the link!....(glares at laptop)


----------



## CarolineAM (Apr 21, 2011)

Is there a similar way to upload to the K3, Touch, Paperwhite and DX?  Some of these are just beautiful!!!!


----------

